# Oh My Gosh- I can't See- tell my mom what to do!



## pegbreaux (Jan 23, 2009)

Well I need some help on what to do. Maggie is now 4 months old and her hair just fall right in front of her eyes. I talked to a groomer the other day and she said to use rice paper and band the top back. I am thinking of showing her so no clipping will be done but I am really not sure how to handle this. I have tried a few products to help make the hair stay out of her face but in just a few minutes the hair is right back in her face. So if anyone that shows havaness could please let me know what i would need to do i would really appreciate it. Thanks pegbreaux:ear:

UPDATE this is a picture of Maggie. I just gave her a bath and put a little hair spray on my hand then passed my hand over the top of her head. I just got little bands but I have not tried them yet. If you would like to see other pictures I just created an album.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*no product really works...*

just having the hair tied up on top, or two braids on the side which you can show them in. I have put gel on them while I braided them to smooth it out. The braids stay in longer than the top knot, which you cannot show her in.

And if you do ever clip the bangs, they take forever to grow out. I have more tear stains with clipped bangs than I ever do with a top knot...so I am keeping it longer just because it doesn't bother their eyes so much pulled back.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

the only way we can really help is for you to post some pics so we can see! 

we're crazy for pics here.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

At that stage, I used the plastic baby barrettes for very fine hair. Top knots were very difficult to put in for Linus's little head. The soft terry ones had no hope of holding his hair, and the little plastic bands were hard to use because I had to keep twisting them or they would slide out.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I used the baby plastic barrettes too. Now that Dusty has an adult coat, I use the terry cloth bands mostly. Her hair has never parted nicely to the side. It just falls right in her eyes unless it's pulled back. If it's down, she runs into things. And she will come right to me and sit down for an updo when she sees me with a comb and ponytail to put up her hair.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> the only way we can really help is for you to post some pics so we can see!
> 
> we're crazy for pics here.


Very clever way to get pictures, Amy


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am having the same problem...Evye is in the "tweener stage", too long and covering her eyes, but too short for it to stay in a top knot for any length of time. I bought some tiny clip/barrette bows off ebay...but everytime I turn around, Bentley is pulling them out. The tiny rubber bands have to be twisted and twisted and twisted...she has a 2-second tolerance. I am glad to know that they can take forever to grown back in if you trim the bangs...I was almost there but you talked me out of it.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

It really is a matter of getting them used to the feeling of something on their head (Linus used to try to look up while spinning). Also training others to leave it alone. It takes a bit, but boy it was worth it. Now I trim the bangs in a cool way that it stays up and back, but Linus is not showing. No one could see him in the ring at 4.5 pounds. ound:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I have found some good clips and pony tail holders at the dollar store. It seems like
they are smaller and work better. Do you have a Dollar Tree?

When Sissy's bangs were first growing out I would put a small top knot in down lower on her forehead and then a larger one on top.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Rice paper & bands is a great idea, but the baby scrunchies are soft and easier. They fall out on occasion, but they are easy to put back in and seem to cause the least breakage.








I buy the baby size.

If those slip out too easily, another option is to go to Sally Beauty Supply and head over the section for African American hair and find the plain looking bags (white with some yellow background and red letters?) of small stretchy bands. They only need to be wrapped 3-4 times. These bands cause the least breakage of the bands I've tried.

Keep in mind that all bands do create some breakage if you don't use a paper barrier, especially if your dog rubs their head or has a playmate that chooses to use the ponytail as a knob for biting.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

"or has a playmate that chooses to use the ponytail as a knob for biting."

ound:That made me chuckle. A handle to grab is not the best odds when dogs are playing!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Exactly! LOL!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

[QUOTEKeep in mind that all bands do create some breakage if you don't use a paper barrier, especially if your dog rubs their head or has a playmate that chooses to use the ponytail as a knob for biting.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the tips...we have that situation here, her itty-bitty top knot makes for a good pulling toy for Bentley. I do have a Dollar Tree, Dollar General and Sally's around here so will check these things out (before a metal barrette gets consumed).


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

On a daily basis, I am combing Dexter's face with a flea comb (works great); We are in the process of trying to train the hair near the eyes to the come down the side of his face. 

No top knots for my little boy! Now, if Dexter was a girl...........Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...she just might have a top knot, because those top knots are soooooooooo cute! 

Dexter's facial hair GROWS sooooooooooooooooooooooooo slow!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Both of mine get top knots daily. Vinny gets the MANLY colors. They both seem to love their top knots as it keeps the hair out of their eyes, well sorta. Their bangs are still growing out. We use the baby size ones that Kim uses and they wrap around 3 times. 
If I knew of another solution I would use it but they hate their hair in their eyes as much as I do. 
Carole


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The lil' blue clip in Gucci's avatar picture is pretty gentle, comfortable for her and keeps the hair back, it is like a snap clip with a comb in the center, like this one (you may have to scroll over to the "large metallic contour comb) :

http://www.goody.com/Products/Accessories/Barrettes/Sport/Sport.aspx

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

pegbreaux said:


> Well I need some help on what to do. Maggie is now 4 months old and her hair just fall right in front of her eyes. I talked to a groomer the other day and she said to use rice paper and band the top back.


Or save yourself some money and grab several of the donut papers they have in stores with bins of donuts and bagels and cut them down into small strips. They work really well with hair that breaks easily.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> http://www.goody.com/Products/Accessories/Barrettes/Sport/Sport.aspx
> 
> Kara


Those are neat Kara!! I wonder if mine would leave them in. As soon as I put a ponytail in, it's a race to see who can get it out the fastest: the dog wearing it or one of the others. :frusty:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Kara,

those are the ones I use with Sissy, too!


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

I have tried so many clips and rubberbands/terry cloth ties. Usually good ones last a couple days, but they usually tangle the hair really badly. 

Unfortunately, my dad and my fiance think the front knot is too girly for Momo, as if Momo is such a manly name. And even more unfortunate, Momo started his blowing coat stage. He got shaved and they basically cut all his hair around his eyes.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is in an inbetween stage with the bangs too! I am tempted to try a little gel when I get his face combed. Dexter eyes are so cute when you can see them.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

swtxsweetie said:


> I have tried so many clips and rubberbands/terry cloth ties. Usually good ones last a couple days, but they usually tangle the hair really badly.
> 
> Unfortunately, my dad and my fiance think the front knot is too girly for Momo, as if Momo is such a manly name. And even more unfortunate, Momo started his blowing coat stage. He got shaved and they basically cut all his hair around his eyes.


That brings another question to mind, if you get them cut in a puppy cut right as they start blowing their coat, does it prevent the matting? I'm for that and really leaning towards keeping them in puppy cuts...I'll take that issue one day at a time.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That's on my agenda today, to hit Sally's and the Dollar Tree to see if I can find these items suggested in this thread. The barretts I'm using right now stay in for about 1/2 and hour. But they are so darn cute. I bought 18 of them (off ebay), each one is a different color and has little items on them; like a rose, a sea shell, a birthday hat, one is in autumn colors and has an acorn. One even has a little school bus on it that says school..Evye will wear that to her classes. I'll put it in just as we walk inside the door. But, as cute as they are, they don't stay in.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hit Dollar Tree today and came home with 4 different things. I don't think her hair is thick/long enough for the little plastic barrettes, definitely not thick enough for the coated bands, but the clips like Gucci has....fantastic. Got 2 different sizes, using 2 of the smaller ones is doing the trick. They are still in after romping outside and rough play with Bentley. There were 20 in the pack and are all different colors, even blue, so Bentley may be sporting a barrette any day now.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am very curious about the "Puppy Cut" and the "Blowing of the Coat," also. You would think a Hav in a puppy cut would make it easier to brush/comb because the hair is shorter, but I want some expert opinions................please.


----------

